# magnetic shield speaker



## asghar khan (Aug 21, 2013)

What's the difference between magnetic shield speaker and non magnetic shield speaker? Witch one better sound produce?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Magnets on the speakers driver can distort the images on Cathode Ray Tubes. So that was the main purpose of magnetically shielded speakers. Not much of an issue with new LCD and plasma televisions. 

The shielding should have no impact on sound as the speaker engineer should have taken that into account when designing the speaker.


----------



## asghar khan (Aug 21, 2013)

Thnx 2 reply, can I connect Sony speakers to my onkyo amplifier?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Most likely but we need a little more information to give you a good answer.

What model of Sony speakers do you have? 
What is the model number of the Onkyo.


----------



## asghar khan (Aug 21, 2013)

Onkyo ht-s3505 with small speakers
I want to connect Sony speakers.
Sony flx-5D speakers


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I would say yes as the Sony speakers are 8 ohm nominal, they do have a proprietary connection that would need to be cut off. The subwoofer from the Sony is not powered, do not think it would work with the Onkyo.

ANy particular reason you want to hook up the Sony speakers rather than using the Onkyo speakers? I really don't think you would see any improvement in sound quality. It may well be worth trying though cutting off the Sony speaker connections may cause issues if you ever want to use or sell the unit.


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

So just cutting the old connection on the wire, stripping the wire and connecting to the banana or spade, or bare wire would work providing there are no electrical compatibility issues?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

There are no electrical compatibility issues in changing from one type of speaker connection to another.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## asghar khan (Aug 21, 2013)

Sony have magnetic shield speakers and onkyo have non magnetic shield, which one best?


----------



## Axiomite (Dec 18, 2013)

Regarding the connections, if a sub from a HTIB was separated from the system and the connection that the speaker wire had from the sub had a termination connection only unique to the HTIB's input were to be cut, could that termination be converted to something compatible with the Onkyo receiver, assuming the sub was powered?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

asghar khan said:


> Sony have magnetic shield speakers and onkyo have non magnetic shield, which one best?


Does not matter, Listen to both and see what you like best. The magnetic shielding on the speaker magnet does not affect how it sounds.


----------



## kiwijunglist (Nov 13, 2014)

Magnetic shielded speakers can be placed next to OLD tvs without damaging the tv. With modern tvs it doesn't matter. I don't think you should change the speakers.


----------



## asghar khan (Aug 21, 2013)

Thnx to replay.


----------

